# Where to begin?



## Noodle (Apr 26, 2011)

Ive always been "over weight" since my teens, suffered gestational diabetes in both pregnancys, and now been diagnosed with type 2 so im on 4x500mg of metformin a day as well as statins as my cholesteral is 7 

I know I need to loose weight, Ive tried so many times but no matter what I do it just wont shift... its not like i only have a stone to loose, I have 6 maybe 7 stone to loose at least, I suffer with depression also which doesnt help my state of mind, I feel like a failure to my children as Im a fat mum, I really dont want to be an embarressment to them any longer.

Im not here to look for sympathy, Id just love some hints, tips, advice .. anything! that will help to shift this weight x


----------



## margie (Apr 26, 2011)

Try not to be so hard on yourself - I am sure that your children love you and don't see you as fat or a failure. They will see you as their lovely Mum. 

There are many people on here who have succeeded in losing weight and I am sure you can join them.

I saw a programme a few months ago about a comedienne who struggled to lose weight she thought she ate a balanced diet. She ate a lot of healthy foods but underestimated the portion sizes and was actually eating twice the recommended calories - she was dumb founded she thought that she was eating within the daily recommendations.

Maybe you could try a week where you keep a diary and weigh and record everything and then see what you are actually eating. If that shows a problem you could then try and cut the portion sizes.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

You will get lots of encouragement and support if you weight yourself weekly and take part in the Total Group Loss thread.

Personally I've found it very helpful to spend a couple of 30 minute sessions of walking per day.  This would also help both cholesterol and weight loss as during low intensity exercise  your muscles will be primarily burning triglycerides (stated in the Gretchen Baker book).


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 26, 2011)

I was diagnosed in October 2009 and at my peak touched 19st (but was 18st at diagnosis due to the diabetes kicking in full time!).

For me I found that having three regular meals each day was crucial as well as portion control. I also largely cut out all takeaways as well as reducing the amount of fat in my diet (e.g. cheese, one of my old favourites, is now only an occasional treat).

As Margie suggests, I also started keeping a food diary for a bit and took the time to calculate the calories, carb content, fat and saturated fat, protein and salt levels (all in a spreadsheet).

I incorporated more exercise into my daily routine. My exercise of choice was simply walking. Slowly at first, but then built up the pace as I felt better.

Anyway as of today I'm now 14st (have been down to 13.5st, but have been a little too lax recently!). So it can be done. The last little trick is never giving up, but forgiving yourself when the inevitable slip happens.

Good luck!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2011)

The answer is small changes! Change a little bit every day - eg day one - introduce a short walk and maybe start monitoring portion sizes...day 2, repeat the walk and look at your plate a bit more closely - is half your plate veg, 1/4 protein and 1/4 carb eg? 

Its also important to set yourself a fairly easy short term goal - eg 4 lbs in 4 weeks - then anything lost above that is a bonus.

Also keep popping in weekly to the WLG and read or post away. We are doing so well between us - over 13 stone lossed since xmas!


----------



## allisonb (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there.  Your post struck a cord, because it's how I used to feel.  I've always been overweight, as a child, teenager, young adult, young mum, and mum of four!  I was always teased at school, was the last one to be picked for any sports teams and have generally unhappy memories because of the size that I was.

I had my 4th child in March 2010, and yet again exceeded my heaviest weight following delivery.  I kidded myself that 'I'd just had a baby and of course I wasn't going to lose weight just yet' but inside I knew I needed to take action and I also felt that I didn't want to be the fat mummy in the playground.

After a photograph of me at a wedding shocked me into action, I started Slimming World at the end of July last year.  I can genuinely say it's the best decision I've ever made.  So far I've lost 5.5 stone and have just half a stone to lose to get to where I want to be.  So, it can be done, believe me I've tried every diet going and this has been the only one that I've been able to stick to and has worked, I've lost weight every week since the day I started.  Going to a group might not be for you, it works for me but I appreciate it might not for others.  Have a look at their web site though, you won't regret it.

Good luck x


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome Noodle

Not sure of your children's ages or interests, so these ideas might not be suitable, but I'll mention them anyway.

Walking or cycling to get places, rather than going in a car or taxi or going whole way by public transport, can be a relatively easy way to expend more energy, and doesn't always take longer. I have collected friends' children on bikes, either on their own bikes or sitting on mine. 

Walking or cycling without a purpose / aim can be boring, so I find geocaching and orienteering make me go further - with a child or two, if I can borrow from a friend or my sister - seems to make everyone happy 

Perhaps my most successful recent active day was when got 3 geocaches in 2 miles walking, then done a 1 hour score orienteering race, with 3.5 miles on bike & 8 miles in bus / car in each direction. I also regularly teach orienteering to families, children, youth groups etc and organise orienteering birthday parties at a country park. The good thing about orienteering is that each member of a family can do a different course, appropriate to their age, skills, fitness and how they're feeling on the day.


----------



## PTM (May 8, 2011)

*A place to start from*

Hi Noodle,

Commitments & Distractions 

Distractions are those things you think you have no immediate control over.
Distractions are a waste of your time!
Learn to treat them with the contempt they deserve.

Commitments deserve total respect
Your kids Your future Your health

Diet dictionary definition - ?The food that you eat and drink regularly?

99% of Diets have no chance of helping anyone.
(50% of all statistics are made up including this one)

A lot of people will tell you their not on a diet
So generally diet means something totally different

Diet   My definition - ?A regime of instructions allegedly designed to promote weight loss, usually with little regard for anyone?s individuality or any genuine interest in an individual?s long term health?

I had a massive amount of weight to loose & have made a good start in the last 19 months
But if my "Norm" got me to 33 1/2 stone plus I had to find a new "Norm"

So Where to begin

Hippy T Shirt slogan time
This is a journey not a destination 

You are not going to experiment with an eating pattern 
Then loose a bit & go back to what hasn?t worked before

Find that new "Norm" which is going to last the rest of your long healthy life
Accept this new way of eating is an ongoing life long learning process
EAT regular don?t cast anything to rigid or not achieving it will feel like failure
Make targets realistic don?t beat yourself up just be honest about trying

EAT & enjoy your food don?t  just consume it

The food bit that is working for me (Most of the time)

Breakfast within an hour of waking 
Eat again in 4-6 hours & again in 4-6 hours
When you have each meal remind yourself that you are going to eat again soon
If you want to eat in between meals where ever practical make it fresh fruit of veg

Within this try hard to avoid fat & sugar
And get below that 2000cal a day mark when ever you can but this is not a sprint so don?t panic

I took 40+ years to make a proper go of this
I totally believe its not if you can do this its how soon you start 

Best of luck PTM


----------

